# J W Benson 18Ct Gold Pocket Watch



## harryhull (Jan 18, 2013)

I have been given a 18ct gold pocket watch stamped JW and the reg number 713055 18ct gold.The watch is also stamped 15 jewels, 2 ajusts,swiss made. The watch is a half hunter and the dimensions of the watch are diameter=45mm thickness=6mm. I have no idea as to the value of the watch or its age as the assay marks are not clear.If anyone can give me any information I would be very grateful.

regards

Harry


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Any chance of a few pictures?

And welcome to the forum


----------



## harryhull (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi Gaz64

yes I will send pictures when I figured out how its done I know every web site is different and we all need time to familiarize ourselves with the way things are done but for life of me I can not find out how I upload a picture.


----------



## harryhull (Jan 18, 2013)

http://s1327.beta.photobucket.com/user/harryhull/library/gold%20watch

Above is the web address on photobuchet for the pictures of my watch.

Harry


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

harryhull said:


> http://s1327.beta.ph...ry/gold%20watch
> 
> Above is the web address on photobuchet for the pictures of my watch.
> 
> Harry


can not open says This is a Private Album

bowie


----------



## harryhull (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi bowie

sorry about my previous attempt hope I got it right this time.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

That's a pretty little thing


----------

